# White lines across budgie's beak?



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

I've just noticed that my female budgie has white lines going across her beak.
May I just ask if it's something other budgies have and what may be the cause of it? 
Thanks! 








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

The lines you see on your budgie's beak are perfectly normal and are part of the normal wear and tear from the various activities were the beak is used, whether for chewing, climbing, etc.
This peeling you see is part of the natural growth/regeneration process of the beak.
Your cute budgie girl's beak/cere is normal and healthy.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Great! That's good to hear! Thank you!  
Ahhh okay. I thought it would be something like she cracked it or have gotten sick and that the slightly peeling was abnormal. Good to hear them healthy!
Thank you again ^^


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz, your budgie's beak looks perfectly healthy. :thumbsup:

She'a certainly a precious little girl -- what have you named her?*


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

I named her Yuuki.  <3


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yuuki is such a cute little thing . I agree all is well with her beak.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely looking girl. She looks very happy and healthy to me xx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

:iagree: She is a beauty! She looks like a blue sky with fluffy white clouds!


----------

